# Software to calibrate your scanner?



## MadVlrus (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey guys, I am not sure where exactly to post it, but it is technical so I thought that technical part of the forum would be good.

So I have purchased Spyder3StudioSR, and am very happy with it. The only problem is that, they do not have any scanner calibration.

There are normally special sheets that have specific colour ranges on them, that you scan in, and the software compares the scanned in images, against the original ones.


Now there has been another method used (not sure by what brand), whereby they print the image, then measure each colour square using the same device as they would to calibrate printer.
Now that the software knows the colours on paper, you can scan the paper in, and the software would compare the scanned colours against the ones you've measured, and create a profile from there.



Now my question is:
Is there a software that would let me print a page of colours and let me use my Spyder3PrintSR calibrator to measure these colours, after which is would require me to scan it in so it can create the profile?

I don't mind paying a bit for it.


Thank you!


----------



## usayit (Mar 16, 2010)

wrong forum


----------



## MadVlrus (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh I'm sorry... where can I ask such a question then? :\


----------



## Formatted (Mar 29, 2010)

Equipment one would be best. Or the Film area since i guess thats what you are going to use it for


----------

